# У меня  жутко болит спина



## АнютаA (3 Авг 2011)

Привет, Всем ! У меня такая проблема: жутко болит спина  Поясница к концу дня просто отваливается Может, кто-то что-то посоветует, лекарство, гимнастику или еще что-нибудь? Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Сергей Альфист (3 Авг 2011)

АнютаA написал(а):


> Привет, Всем ! У меня такая проблема: жутко болит спина  Поясница к концу дня просто отваливается Может, кто-то что-то посоветует, лекарство, гимнастику или еще что-нибудь? Заранее спасибо!


Аня, я конечно не врач, но думаю любой врач Вам скажет, что необходимо обследоваться. Диагноз по фотографии не ставят. Сходите на приём к участковому невропатологу, он уж вам расскажет, что да как.
З.Ы. Моя невропатолог на первом же приёме меня обрадовала наличием грыжи. МРТ только подтвердило её слова.


----------



## Ника Корякина (4 Авг 2011)

Анюта, давно спина болит? Какие боли: резкие постоянные или как тяжесть в спине? У меня муж давно мучается, может, подскажу что…


----------



## Лолита Ващишина (5 Авг 2011)

Мне c аналогичной проблемой лучше всего помогает бассейн!!!! И массаж. Всем советую надо больше двигаться, тогда и проблем со здоровьем не будет!!!))


----------



## Буся (5 Авг 2011)

Анюта, если Вы хотите получить помощь от консультантов форума, выложите снимки МРТ и опишите Ваши жалобы на сегодняшний день подробно, а также проводимое лечение. А то докторам даже говорить не о чем пока. "Болит спина" - это очень расплывчато


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Авг 2011)

Как можно что-то посоветовать, когда отсутствует информация? Экстрасенсов среди врачей на форуме нет.
Сначала нужно посетить невропатолога, который осмотрит, назначит рентгенографию или МРТ  того или иного отдела позвоночника, назначит лечение Если что-то не устроит пациента, тогда можно и в интернете консультироваться по поводу дальнейших действий.


----------



## АнютаA (7 Авг 2011)

Ника, уже год, наверно, может, и больше(.. У меня работа сидячая, весь день в офисе за компом, сама замечала, что за осанкой не всегда слежу. Насчёт спорта, я знаю, что надо делать зарядку хотя бы, но так устаешь после работы, а еще семья, дети… ну вы понимаете. Сил нет никаких. Мне бы что-нибудь, чтобы быстро помогло, может, лекарство какое… 


Ника Корякина написал(а):


> Анюта, давно спина болит? Какие боли: резкие постоянные или как тяжесть в спине? У меня муж давно мучается, может, подскажу что…


----------



## Буся (7 Авг 2011)

АнютаA написал(а):


> Мне бы что-нибудь, чтобы быстро помогло, может, лекарство какое…


Наивно. Если бы такое было возможно, этот форум не был бы таким популярным.


----------



## Людмила Григориевна (8 Авг 2011)

Соглашусь с Бусей, и вообще девочки-милые, что же вы мучаетесь и терпите?? Бегом к врачу! Он вам и лекарства пропишет и процедуры и болеть не будете!


----------



## Молодая (9 Авг 2011)

Людмила Григориевна*, *знать бы еще, к какому врачу идти . В нашу обычную поликлинику я ни за что не пойду, там только калечат, а не лечат)


----------



## Людмила Григориевна (9 Авг 2011)

Лично мне, с моей грыжей, помог врач ********* он иглорефлексотерапевт. Всем советую!

*nuwa:* без слов...


----------



## nuwa (10 Авг 2011)

АнютаA написал(а):


> Привет, Всем ! У меня такая проблема: жутко болит спина  Поясница к концу дня просто отваливается Может, кто-то что-то посоветует, лекарство, гимнастику или еще что-нибудь? Заранее спасибо!





Ника Корякина написал(а):


> Анюта, давно спина болит? Какие боли: резкие постоянные или как тяжесть в спине? У меня муж давно мучается, может, подскажу что…





АнютаA написал(а):


> Ника, уже год, наверно, может, и больше(.. У меня работа сидячая, весь день в офисе за компом, сама замечала, что за осанкой не всегда слежу. Насчёт спорта, я знаю, что надо делать зарядку хотя бы, но так устаешь после работы, а еще семья, дети… ну вы понимаете. Сил нет никаких. Мне бы что-нибудь, чтобы быстро помогло, может, лекарство какое…





Лолита Ващишина написал(а):


> Мне c аналогичной проблемой лучше всего помогает бассейн!!!! И массаж. Всем советую надо больше двигаться, тогда и проблем со здоровьем не будет!!!))





Людмила Григориевна написал(а):


> Соглашусь с Бусей, и вообще девочки-милые, что же вы мучаетесь и терпите?? Бегом к врачу! Он вам и лекарства пропишет и процедуры и болеть не будете!





Молодая написал(а):


> Людмила Григориевна*, *знать бы еще, к какому врачу идти . В нашу обычную поликлинику я ни за что не пойду, там только калечат, а не лечат)





Людмила Григориевна написал(а):


> Лично мне, с моей грыжей, помог врач ******* он иглорефлексотерапевт. Всем советую!


Девочки, браво, ещё чуть-чуть и можно будет поверить и даже всплакнуть! Но надо тексты диалогов доработать! Правды жизни не хватает, деталей там разных, правда, главное не переборщить. Эх, давно от вашей конторы казачков засланных не было. Мы тут даже заскучали без спама. Но.... Всем спасибо, все свободны, бан считайте моми вам аплодисментами!


Эх, плохо у вас с кадрами. Вычисляются на раз-два, даже если регистрируются через США, Аргентину и Германию.

 Ну трясоните хоть центр на улице имени российского путешественника, чуть было не закончившего жизнь в желудке папуаса, на Юго-Западе Москы. Наймите хорошего педагога из солидного учебного заведения на Мичуринском. Или если грошей не мае хоть кино про шпиёнов посмотрите, диалоги их послушайте.
Ладно, ваша настойчивость достойна снисхождения, я согласна на сотрудничество! Щенок русской гончьей (девочка) и котёнок невской маскардной (мальчик) - только не перепутайте мальчиков\девочек - и можете ещё черкануть пару строк на нашем форуме.


----------

